# Ice fishing vexilar or lowrance?



## keithjpoole (May 22, 2013)

I currently own a lowrance elite 4 hdi on my boat. Looking at starting ice fishing. How do you like the lowrance with the ice transducer compared to the vexilar? Is it worth paying the $300 for the vexilar or $100 for the ice transducer for my lowrance unit. Thanks


----------



## jared015 (Jul 20, 2012)

have both...prefer vex....the lowrance can get a lot of interference if you are in the same shanty with other electronics....they both will work though....

if you want to save the money and convert your boats lowrance to an ice unit then do that ...

but if you are going to spend the money id say get a vex

plus im sure you can find a used fl-18 or fl-8 somewhere...

to me it was worth the money ...i really like fishing with the vex....but if moneys tight or you just want to try ice fishing first its up to you if you really want to invest in the vex....

realistically you can use both....especially if you lowrance has gps on it....you can use your lowrance for hole hopping an positioning and the vex as your main ice fish finder....its also convenient if you bring a friend with you to have another unit for him.


----------



## keithjpoole (May 22, 2013)

Yeah I currently own the lowrance. I have looked and can't find any used vexilars near. They also seem to hold their value well.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I use my M68 for the boat and for ice fishing. It works for me and I didn't have to buy a unit that will sit idle for a good part of the year. I think that the Vex is a better unit, but it wasn't that much better to warrant a purchase. Just my two cents.

Wes


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

One on ebay, $154

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vexilar-FL8...764596?hash=item360ec10474:g:Ua0AAOSw4GVYUvVQ


----------



## keithjpoole (May 22, 2013)

TClark said:


> One on ebay, $154
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vexilar-FL8...764596?hash=item360ec10474:g:Ua0AAOSw4GVYUvVQ


That still has 3 days left and they are bidding on that. I'm sure it will go for alot more then that.


----------



## jared015 (Jul 20, 2012)

ive seen them in the market place on this site....they do go quick but just keep checking it.... I know a guy is selling one right now for $200 something......could work him down possibly


----------



## jared015 (Jul 20, 2012)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/shappell-and-vex.306968/ 


wants $280 ... see if you can agree on a price...


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I use the same lowrance that you have and love it. Sometimes I run the split screen with the flasher , but usually I just run it normal full screen in ice mode.


----------



## keithjpoole (May 22, 2013)

What exactly is the "ice mode"?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have both the Lowrance X68 and the Vexilars. I prefer the vexilar but could use either and get the job done. I do like the GPS mapping capability on my Lowrance when fishing bigger lakes.


----------



## keithjpoole (May 22, 2013)

beaver said:


> I use the same lowrance that you have and love it. Sometimes I run the split screen with the flasher , but usually I just run it normal full screen in ice mode.


What battery did you end up hooking yours up too?


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I'll get the model number and some pics for you when I get it out of storage this week. I can't remember right now exactly what it is. I know it seems to last forever.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I fished a vex and a graph sold the vex and got a graph I love it because there is a history so you can see how the fish are reacting to the lure I bought a Lowrance 5 chirp with ice kit I fished a hummingbird that my brother has then I had to have one


----------



## keithjpoole (May 22, 2013)

Yeah I am back and forth. I have a lowrance elite 4 hdi and also a hummingbird both mounted to my boat. So instead of buying the vexilar I would like to pull one and buy another power cord and ice transducer and just use one. But seems like alot use vexilar.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I have a lowrance have used marcum vex and bird flashers all work well I like the lowrance for gps they all work but what's fits ur budget and needs


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I've got an elite 5 and a fl-8 and take them both with me. I prefer the lowrance when I'm by myself or fishing away from the group but the interference I get around other units is nerve wracking. I'll use my vex then. Really wish they'd get the interference fixed on my elite five. I'd leave the vex at home.


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

keithjpoole said:


> I currently own a lowrance elite 4 hdi on my boat. Looking at starting ice fishing. How do you like the lowrance with the ice transducer compared to the vexilar? Is it worth paying the $300 for the vexilar or $100 for the ice transducer for my lowrance unit. Thanks


I have both. An older Vexilar and a Lowrance ice machin


keithjpoole said:


> I currently own a lowrance elite 4 hdi on my boat. Looking at starting ice fishing. How do you like the lowrance with the ice transducer compared to the vexilar? Is it worth paying the $300 for the vexilar or $100 for the ice transducer for my lowrance unit. Thanks


I have an older Vexilar and an Lowrance M68. Both work great but I use the Lowrance because of added features.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

You might want to look at a used marcum in the LX models, awesome units. I have the LX7 which has both flasher and graph modes. No gps but superior.


----------



## keithjpoole (May 22, 2013)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> You might want to look at a used marcum in the LX models, awesome units. I have the LX7 which has both flasher and graph modes. No gps but superior.


If I was to buy a new ice fishing only unit. I would buy the vexilar. But I think I'm going get what I need a rigood up my lowrance


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

As mentioned I have both and I really think it comes down to personal preferences.

I have a huge preference for a vex over any graph but that is just what I have used forever and am used to. I have just never liked the lines on a graph when ice fishing, but I know others that do but they are all a little weird


----------



## keithjpoole (May 22, 2013)

Anyone have the humminbird ice 35 flasher? I went to cabelas they suggested it. It also has 35$ mail in rebate and cabelas offers $20 off and free shipping.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

As several mentioned it's personal preference. I would say it's more for style of fishing. For shallow weedy areas, I believe the vex excels in this area. For deeper 15+ foot hardwater, I am sold on sonar. Fished with vex's since the mid 90's and they still are a very good unit. But for Walleye on my home waters of Erie and sag bay, I think the real time and history on a sonar makes a great difference. I just have better luck to get the fish to take a bait on the sonar. Using the entire screen from top to bottom and watching the precise movement of the fish has helped my catch ratio. Look at your fishing conditions and this may help your decision. If you fish both panfish and weeds and Erie etc, I think a vex may be versatile and for you. But like me, 90 percent of the time walleye on Erie or sag bay, I say sonar all the way. Again my opinion fwiw.


----------



## keithjpoole (May 22, 2013)

I haven't ever ice fished and plan to target walleye and saugeye. But hate to buy a unit and not be happy. I keep going back and fourth.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Keith, get the HB ice pack, try your 597 and go from there. Minimal investment. I'm pleased!


----------

